# Abrams Tank build



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Well guys, the results are in and starting bright and early tomorrow morning, I will be starting the Abrams Tank. I've been researching the tank for the past few days and trying to get ideas for upgrades and modifications so this should be a fun one. I am using a set of plans from T&J as the base for the model and am hoping to add plenty of add ons. If any of you military guys out there have any photos or ideas that you would like to pass along to help out, that would be awesome. For those who are interested, this is what the results of the voting looked like in the end.







Thanks to everyone who participated. You guys are the best.
So, get your cammo gear on guys. Tomorrow we start building a tank.
:thumbsup:


----------



## BigBull (Feb 10, 2010)

Sweet! I'm in.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

I've set my popcorn maker for "bright and early tomorrow morning!" :yes:


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Great....now Canadians will have tanks......







lol, looking forward to how you're going to build a mini diesel engine Ken.


----------



## KRM45 (Nov 27, 2011)

oldmacnut said:


> lol, looking forward to how you're going to build a mini diesel engine Ken.


It's actually a turbine engine. I drove one in the army for a couple of years. 

Looking forward to the build!


----------



## Ted Tolstad (Feb 20, 2011)

This will be awesome...


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Not having seen the plans, here's an upgrade.

In Nam we had M60 tanks that had large squarish spot lights and/or rocket launchers mounted over the cannon. I always though those were cool looking.

Here's a photo, but its on a Korean web site (I think).

http://www.google.com/imgres?um=1&hl=en&client=firefox-a&sa=N&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&biw=1280&bih=657&tbm=isch&tbnid=AMTciFKooI0vaM:&imgrefurl=http://redoctobor.egloos.com/tag/%25EA%25B8%25B0%25EA%25B0%2591/page/2&docid=sZ1ZKgK5chWZGM&imgurl=http://pds14.egloos.com/pds/200907/12/05/b0050805_4a58cf2bbb474.jpg&w=1024&h=768&ei=DJnJT7CDNMfo2gWd4KzaCw&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=855&vpy=97&dur=10770&hovh=194&hovw=259&tx=164&ty=119&sig=102343117403201888207&page=1&tbnh=129&tbnw=161&start=0&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:10,s:0,i:109

I don't know if they have them on the Abrams....


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

oldmacnut said:


> Great....now Canadians will have tanks.....


 
We already have tanks. Why just last week, our Prime Minister purchase 2000 ceptic tanks and as soon as the Quebec military learn to drive them, we'll be invading Alaska. Start small and work out way up is the plan here. :laughing:


----------



## MTL (Jan 21, 2012)

You guys can have Alaska. Maybe your government will have the balls to drill for oil there unlike ours. 

The M1 is a first rate weapon system. I know you will do it justice.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Woodworking Talk


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Man, I somehow missed another chance to vote on a Kenbo project-to-be. Oh, well. It's my own fault. Great choice though. I'm hunkering down for yet another awesome build. I'm getting tired of popcorn though. I may have to grab a bucket of Alaskan crab legs for this one. That is, if you guys don't blow 'er up first!


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Kenbo said:


> Why just last week, our Prime Minister purchase 2000 ceptic tanks :laughing:


OMG Stop, I am on the shop floor rolling around in the dust laughing. All I can imagine is Canada without real sewer lines and its first 2000 Septic Tanks.

LOL.


I bought plans for the boom crane, but havent had a chance to start mine as I am building new dressers for the kids.

Man, it would rock if T&J came out with Helicopter plans, now I'd be all over that.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

*10 hours today.*

Got out to the shop bright and early at 10 am today. I would have liked to get out there earlier, but I got tied up with a few other things. I was suprised at how many hours I put in today and how little progress I seemed to accomplish. Either way, I had a great time doing it so I guess that is all that counts.
I managed to get the main body made and the skid plate made and installed as well as the exhaust vent. I also tried to turn a few test wheels for the tank's track. All I can say is epic failure. :wallbash: I will give it another go tomorrow morning and I'm sure that all will just fall into place. It usually does. :no:
Here's the pics for today.


----------



## boxerman (Oct 11, 2011)

Well i'm ready to tune in on another great build. Need to get the Buggyman talk into another build also.:yes:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Too bad about the wheels. You'll get them in no time, probably before you read this. You're off to a nice start.


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Ken, is turning maple a pain?, did they break along grain?. I dont have a lathe yet, but something tells me certain woods dont take to spinning and cutting very nice.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

It almost looks like it would be easier to turn the OD and drill the ID with a Forsner bit, but what do I know... I'm just enjoying the build not building the build.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Jim, turning maple is not a pain at all. It was my method that needed some revamping. Once I headed out to the shop at 9 this morning, and broke another 3 wheels, I decided that it was time to revamp the whole process and Johnnie, you hit it right on the head. Turn the wheel first, then do the recess. I made a small little jig for this drilling to keep everything centered and alligned. Once I got a test wheel cut and was happy with the results, I spent the rest of the day turning 54 wheels. It was a great day with plenty of practice using the skew and plenty of practice making things the same diameter. Yup, 9 1/2 hour and 54 wheels later, this is where I'm at.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

That's some mighty fine turning there. I'm glad you got it figured out. The sprocketed wheels look cool.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Ken my man, you a persistent devil. :yes:


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Looking good Ken. What did you use to shape the exhaust vent? Looks like it may have been a bit tricky.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

buggyman1 said:


> Looking good Ken. What did you use to shape the exhaust vent? Looks like it may have been a bit tricky.


 
Thanks Terry. It actually wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be. I used the router table with a 1/16" straight bit. Worked like a charm. I noticed a small flaw in the wood, so I might be making another one to replace it.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Coming along nicely.

How did you do the gear profiles on the two wheels?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

WillemJM said:


> Coming along nicely.
> 
> How did you do the gear profiles on the two wheels?


 
I cut the gear profiles out of 1/16" walnut stock using a scroll saw. It turned out pretty nice I think. Thanks for the compliments.

Another day, another 5 hours on the tank. Not much to show. Did a bunch of resaw and planed some stock down to 3/16", then I cut a zillion pieces for the tank tracks, destroyed quite a few testing methods of routing and drilling but in the end, managed to get them all routed and drilled on one side, ready for the next step. According to how many I wrecked in the testing stages, I think I am going to make an extra 20 or more tomorrow just in case. I'd rather be looking at them than looking for them.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Thats my least favorite part about tracks, doing the same thing over and over. They look nice, they look thinner than the crane's, and more of them.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Kenbo said:


> Well guys, the results are in and starting bright and early tomorrow morning, I will be starting the Abrams Tank. I've been researching the tank for the past few days and trying to get ideas for upgrades and modifications so this should be a fun one. I am using a set of plans from T&J as the base for the model and am hoping to add plenty of add ons. If any of you military guys out there have any photos or ideas that you would like to pass along to help out, that would be awesome. For those who are interested, this is what the results of the voting looked like in the end.
> View attachment 45450
> 
> Thanks to everyone who participated. You guys are the best.
> ...


Too bad I missed this, I would have suggested an X-Wing or Tie fighter from Star Wars... always cool to see those come together. May not be enough pieces for you to really work at it, but I bet you'd still find a way to "make it your own". I haven't started looking at the build yet, but I will...


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

Do you have some kind of plans, or do you just google some pictures and get to work?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Itchytoe said:


> Do you have some kind of plans, or do you just google some pictures and get to work?


 
Both. I use a set of plans from T & J as the base model and then modify them as I go using photos from the internet as reference. The fun part is the modification and figuring out how to make pieces. The other fun part is modifying the plans to make the tank (or whatever you are building, your own.



> They look nice, they look thinner than the crane's, and more of them.


It calls for 86 of them Terry. I've made 100 but I blew out about 10 in different testing processes. They are all 3/16" thick and they measure 1 9/16" X 1 1/8". Is that different from the crane?


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Yeah their different, crane takes 60 of them, they are 1/4" thick by 2" wide by 1 3/16" with 3/32" pins.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Kenbo said:


> I cut the gear profiles out of 1/16" walnut stock using a scroll saw. It turned out pretty nice I think. Thanks for the compliments.
> 
> Another day, another 5 hours on the tank. Not much to show. Did a bunch of resaw and planed some stock down to 3/16", then I cut a zillion pieces for the tank tracks, destroyed quite a few testing methods of routing and drilling but in the end, managed to get them all routed and drilled on one side, ready for the next step. According to how many I wrecked in the testing stages, I think I am going to make an extra 20 or more tomorrow just in case. I'd rather be looking at them than looking for them.
> View attachment 45594
> ...


Wow, those chain pieces are amazing!!!!


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

Is it just me? Or would a video blog of this be really awesome to watch?...:thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Another 6 hours on the tank tonight. Managed to get all of the link pieces for the tracks cut with a few extras to spare. I still have to sand them and then I will move on from there. Hang in there guys. I know there isn't much to see at this point, but it will start coming together soon.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That's a lot of pieces there kenbo. I hope theirs a owners manual for this. Lol. Nice job, can't wait for it to take shape.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

:blink:Wow.....is the gun going to work too?


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

Everything appears to be on track.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I can't wait to see the hood ornament on this one (a tiny Norm Abrams) and the fuzzy dice hanging from the periscope :laughing:

Awesome work on the track links and wheels. This is going to be awesome.


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

So do you have a light outside your shop door that when lit no one is to enter while working on projects like this?:laughing: It is looking great I bet you will be happy when this part is done. Cant wait to see finished product.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow Ken those drive wheels are fantastic! Please say just a little on how you got the gears centered so perfectly.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

johnjf0622 said:


> So do you have a light outside your shop door that when lit no one is to enter while working on projects like this?.


 
Nope. Open door policy. Anyone is allowed in at any time as long as they don't make a mess. :laughing:




> Please say just a little on how you got the gears centered so perfectly


 
There's really not much to say Johnnie. The center hole in the walnut drive is 1" in diameter. The center hub hole in the wheel is 1" in diameter. Once I was happy with the way the gears looked, I just lined up the holes. :thumbsup:


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

Kenbo said:


> Another 6 hours on the tank tonight. Managed to get all of the link pieces for the tracks cut with a few extras to spare. I still have to sand them and then I will move on from there. Hang in there guys. I know there isn't much to see at this point, but it will start coming together soon.
> View attachment 45652
> 
> 
> View attachment 45653


---------------
I haven't spent much time in here because of all the Insurance restoration going on here, but I want to say, all those pieces in the photographs is mind boggling.

You and Terry have livened this place up and while my standards will never reach the both of you, you both have inspired me to lift my game.

Thanks for all the time taken to show us your progress, if others are like me, then all the extras the two of you have done will be well rewarded by the inspiration and help to a few of us here.

Thanks

Pete


----------



## BigBull (Feb 10, 2010)

+1 to what Star said.

"You and Terry have livened this place up and while my standards will never reach the both of you, you both have inspired me to lift my game.

Thanks for all the time taken to show us your progress, if others are like me, then all the extras the two of you have done will be well rewarded by the inspiration and help to a few of us here".


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Another 5 hours on the tank tonight. I managed to make a dowelling block for my dowel making jig to fabricate 5/16" dowels. From there, I made all of the axle pins and cut all of the track pins. I got all of the wheels glued in place and did a rough dry fit of one of the tracks to see if I was going down the right path. (see how I avoided wondering if I was on "track") :laughing: I don't really like the way the track fits and I think that I will be making a half link to make the track a little tighter. I still have to make and glue the track guides in place and sand all of the track links. Not to mention glueing everything together for the tracks.
That's it for today. Thanks for looking in.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Looking good, as usual. The track is supposed to have some droop in it, so don't get it too tight.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

johnnie52 said:


> The track is supposed to have some droop in it, so don't get it too tight.


You're right. It's like with old belt-driven tools. The weight of the belt (or tank track) provides tension on the pulleys and drive wheels. Too much tension will stretch the belts and cause damage.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Looks great Ken! Making quick progress.


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

why dont i see working suspension Ken?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

oldmacnut said:


> why dont i see working suspension Ken?


 
I guess you're not looking hard enough Jim. :laughing:
Thanks for the kind words guys.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Got out to the shop today and managed to cut all of the track guide pieces and glue them to the track links. 8 hours later, I have both tracks glued together and in place on their wheels. I ended up having to go with a half link after all. I was the only solution that pleased me after toying around with a few things. The track was just way too loose. Either way, I'm happy with it now and that is what counts I guess.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I was afraid you were going to do that. The track is designed to droop down almost half way to the road wheels. That is what keeps it on the drive wheel and prevents it from breaking in a turn. There is a cover the hides the droop when the tank is complete.

Don't mind me. I used to design machines for a living and its the little stuff that gets me like finger nails on a black board. The thing looks great and the attention to detail speaks for itself.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Looks great Ken. The half link looks better than i thought it would, it'll be covered anyway. The tracks always feels good to complete for me, almost like you feel when you finish a whole project. I like the look of the tracks being tight, it just looks cleaner to me. I can't believe how fast you made the tracks, heck it took me two weeks for mine. You'll be done with this one in no time if you keep up this pace.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

johnnie52 said:


> I was afraid you were going to do that. The track is designed to droop down almost half way to the road wheels. That is what keeps it on the drive wheel and prevents it from breaking in a turn. There is a cover the hides the droop when the tank is complete.
> 
> Don't mind me. I used to design machines for a living and its the little stuff that gets me like finger nails on a black board. The thing looks great and the attention to detail speaks for itself.


 
I had no choice Johnnie. With a full link in the belt, the entire track actually sat on the top of the wheels and bound up when the tank was moved. It's not a matter of attention to detail in this case. It's a matter of funtionality. I was amazed at how much of a difference one link made. It was the difference between a working track and a non working track. I made the choice that had to be made.
That being said, the track is still not super tight and there is still quite a bit of play and slack.
Thanks for looking in.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Great work Ken, you my friend evidently don't have my type of hands (all thumbs) to be able to do that small of pieces on pwer equipment. Very nice!! Is it going to be painted OD green? :laughing:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

garryswf said:


> Great work Ken, you my friend evidently don't have my type of hands (all thumbs) to be able to do that small of pieces on pwer equipment. Very nice!! Is it going to be painted OD green? :laughing:


 
Paint wood?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! :laughing: Not likely. :laughing:


Put in another 10 hours today. I found a slight flaw in the grill that I made last week and it kept staring at me. I couldn't leave it, and had to make a new grill. I also started on the deck and side panels for the tank. All in all, it was a great day and an exercise in problem solving.
Here's the pics.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looking good there Ken.


----------



## 4givndude (Apr 16, 2010)

First thing .... Awesome awesome stuff my friend, first the bucket truck build and now this, you gots talent Kenbo and I love how you continue to challenge yourself!! :yes:


I agree with you ...

(Paint wood?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! :laughing: Not likely. :laughing

I hate to even stain wood :no: just finish it natural and let the beauty of the woodgrain sing you a song !! lol


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Thats gonna look good with the hummer. If you've looked at it yet, is it the same scale?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

buggyman1 said:


> Thats gonna look good with the hummer. If you've looked at it yet, is it the same scale?


 
Haven't looked at it yet Terry. I know what I'm like and if I get looking at another one, I'll start another one and I'll have 2 on the go at the same time. The could either be good, or bad. :yes:
Thanks for the kind words guys.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

that is just too awesome ken:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Simply amazing! I love these builds, the detail and finess is incredible. I admire the skill and patience. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## grbrico (Feb 8, 2012)

Great work guys. I hope that one day this newbie will have just a little of the talent shown in this thread. Thanks!


----------



## Ostie (Dec 19, 2010)

Where's Kenbo? I haven't seen an update today and my last fix is wearing off. I can hardly type now b/c the withdrawal jitters are sttttttaaaaarrrrrrtttttiinnnngggg. Hhhhhhhuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrryyyyy!!!!


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

He's recovering from making five hundred and fifty little wheels and track parts. :laughing:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

:furious::furious::furious::furious:

I finished eating dinner tonight, and told my wife that I was going to head out to the shop for a few hours to work on the tank. Just as I was heading out, there was a weird buzzing noise and the power in the house went on, off, on, off, on, off, on and finally off. Turns out a local transformer blew. By the time they go the power back on in my area, it was too late to do any work in the shop. Very disappointing. I'm hoping for a couple of hours in the shop tomorrow. Sorry about the delay in the tank build guys. Tomorrow is another day though.


----------



## 4givndude (Apr 16, 2010)

Thought you might wanta get into building these as a fulltime occupation after seeing the prices on this website, its got some cool builds. Although if I build these I would probably have to charge the same price to compensate me for all the time I would have in each build. 


You might have seen this site already but here it is anyway :icon_smile:http://www.woodenclassicwheels.com/53.html


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Your an electrician for peat sake. Lol, couldn't of you figured something out. Hahaha. 
That's why I have a generator for times like that. 
Hope you get power soon.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

4givndude said:


> Thought you might wanta get into building these as a fulltime occupation after seeing the prices on this website, its got some cool builds. Although if I build these I would probably have to charge the same price to compensate me for all the time I would have in each build.
> 
> You might have seen this site already but here it is anyway :icon_smile:http://www.woodenclassicwheels.com/53.html


They are awesome. I could make a living doing that, just not sure I could do as well and what the market would be.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Don't ya just hate it when that happens? The power goes out here 2 or 3 times a month during the summer. It really sucks when the power dies half way through making a critical cut.


----------



## ctwiggs1 (Mar 30, 2011)

Yikes, sounds like that super-organized shop of yours is getting a genny!


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I just took a peek at that other web site (http://www.woodenclassicwheels.com/53.html).... Man Ken, you and Buggyman need to go into business. That same crane that Buggyman made, the guy is selling for $5,900.00! He also has an Abrams tank listed for $1,399.99! Youse guys work is every bit as good or better than his.


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

I totally agree with Johnnie. The work you and buggyman do is just as good as that guy. If you can have fun with a hobby AND make some money off of it, you've got a good thing going.
--Matt


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks guys. I've actually been thinking about selling some of my stuff, but I guess I'm just jittery that no one will want it. Just because it is good to me, doesn't mean that it is good to someone else. I'll think about it some more. Either way, I managed to get out to the shop again tonight and put in a few hours. I broke a few pieces, cut some wood down to size, and managed to cut 3 "keeper" pieces. I'm not sure if that is good or bad, but here's the pics.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

Well, for every one person who doesn't like it there will be 20 who do. Can't please everyone so why worry about it. Go sell some!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

johnnie52 said:


> I just took a peek at that other web site (http://www.woodenclassicwheels.com/53.html).... Man Ken, you and Buggyman need to go into business. That same crane that Buggyman made, the guy is selling for $5,900.00! He also has an Abrams tank listed for $1,399.99! Youse guys work is every bit as good or better than his.


I think their work is much better. And I'm not just saying that. It's true.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Ken, if you are at all concerned about whether or not people are interested in buying your work, try getting a table at a flea market or swap meet. Set up a display of a few of your smaller works and have photos of all the rest for people to see. That will give you a feel for your local market. I think it was Cabinetman who told us that he started his business by making lamps and selling them at flea markets.

I've had people offer me money for things I've made, and my stuff is not even in the same class as yours!

Speaking of your stuff. The tank is progressing nicely.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

johnnie52 said:


> Ken, if you are at all concerned about whether or not people are interested in buying your work, try getting a table at a flea market or swap meet. Set up a display of a few of your smaller works and have photos of all the rest for people to see. That will give you a feel for your local market. I think it was Cabinetman who told us that he started his business by making lamps and selling them at flea markets.
> 
> I've had people offer me money for things I've made, and my stuff is not even in the same class as yours!
> 
> Speaking of your stuff. The tank is progressing nicely.


 
I'm considering just placing a few things on Kijiji and setting a non negotiable price. I'm not desperate to sell anything. I just have way too much of it around so because I'm not desperate, I can ask whatever I feel is fair to me without compromising what I feel it is worth. If it sells, it sells. If it doesn't, I'm not worse off than I was before.


----------



## Ted Tolstad (Feb 20, 2011)

You might try Etsy.com. I know some folks who have had some good success there. Just a thought. The only drawback is that it does cost a little...


----------



## Ostie (Dec 19, 2010)

Kenbo, I don't think you will have any trouble selling anything whatsoever. I've been lurking this forum for a while and you are one of my absolute favorite craftsmen. Your skill definitely ranks among the top.


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

Gosh darn! it is really magnificent works!!
I speak about Kenbo and buggyman!!!

Whether I can make it????
Yes I can!
Who will give me endurance and patience???
Pancake you are talented people, and it is very pleasant to me to look your works!!
It not flattery.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

*Took a break yesterday*

I took a break from the tank yesterday and didn't make it to the shop at all. Both of my daughters decided that they were going to go to the movies in the morning so I said to Mrs Kenbo that we should go to the zoo for the day. We have a yearly membership so we can go as many times as we want and it doesn't cost us anything. We get our money's worth out of the membership for sure. Either way, the weather was hot and humid but we had a great day. I just wanted to show you guys that I do other things than woodworking. :laughing: Here's a few pictures.
With that out of the way, I'm heading out to the shop now to spend my father's day working on the tank. Hope all you guys have a great father's day.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That's kenbos back yard. Lol










Nice way to hijack. Lol
Kidding. Have a great day ken.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Dominick said:


> That's kenbos back yard. Lol


ha ah ah ah ha ha ha ha ha ha ha. Actually, it's my neighbours back yard. I don't allow polar bears in mine.............they keep peeing on my igloo. :laughing:


----------



## eigersa (Apr 17, 2011)

Really nice pics Kenbo. I'm really fortunate that here in South Africa I'm about 20min drive from a game reserve, was there today for fathers day and got up close and personal to giraffe, rhino, a cheetah and lion. it's always fantastic to get out to the animals once in a while so hope you make plenty use of that zoo pass!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Spent my father's day alone in the shop today. 10 hours put in on the tank. Awesome day. Lots of problem solving and sanding. Lots of sanding. Did I mention the sanding? :laughing: I got the lower decks completed with the hatches, headlights and other pieces. I also managed to get the turret cut and put temporarily in place. I also made one of the hatches and I'm toying with the idea of making the hatch open into the turret. That would take quite a bit of modification but it might be worth it to me. Either way, here's the pictures from today.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

What a heck of a way to spend fathers day. Nice treat. Making great progress.


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

Thats great! How many hours would you say you have into it so far? How many are left. How are you going to finish it.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

The tank looks great...

Who told you Canadians you were allowed to have Flamingo's? Those belong to us Floridaites! Bring them back or I'll let my Polar Bear pee in you igloo! :laughing:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

BigJoe16 said:


> Thats great! How many hours would you say you have into it so far? How many are left. How are you going to finish it.


 
Thanks for the compliments. I've been logging my hours in on this one from the start. I'm hoping to get out there tonight and get something done on it, so I will check the hours and let you know. I'm thinking that I'm just over 2/3 of the way done now. I'd like to add some extras as well, and they take a long time.




> Who told you Canadians you were allowed to have Flamingo's? Those belong to us Floridaites! Bring them back or I'll let my Polar Bear pee in you igloo!


It's too late for my igloo, and those aren't flamingos. They are long necked flame box elder seagulls. Just saying. :laughing:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Nice photography at the zoo.

I looked at your turret again and, wow. I bet all those angles were tricky to pull off. Well, just another day at the park for you. But us mortals would find that quite a challenge. Well done.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

That's looking awesome Kenbo! Glad I happened up the build. :thumbsup:


----------



## dat (Nov 11, 2010)

looking good


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> I looked at your turret again and, wow. I bet all those angles were tricky to pull off. Well, just another day at the park for you. But us mortals would find that quite a challenge. Well done.


+1 I went back to look and Steve's right. All the difficult angles and the perfect, crisp edges... Man, you do good stuff.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Cool build so far, and let's face it, not many guys can say they spent Father's day building a tank...


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Kenbo said:


> It's too late for my igloo, and those aren't flamingos. They are long necked flame box elder seagulls. Just saying. :laughing:


Well heck. Why didn't you say so from the start? I'll ship you a bunch of regular seagulls that you can experiment on and see if they morf into those long necked fire box thingies :laughing:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Well, to start with, I checked on the hours thus far and I am just over 70 on this build. Not to worry though, it has been an enjoyable 70 hours. I managed to get a couple in this evening. Work has been so busy and we are in the middle of a heat wave, and by the time I get home, I'm just too tired so the progress has been slow this week. I have a 2 day marathon planned for this weekend though. 

Today's pieces are just sitting in place. They are in now way, shape or form glued down. I was just checking them for fit. I will be working furiously on this baby tomorrow, so hold tight guys.


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

You know, it's not a tank without at least one big gun. You must build a gun! Then shoot something with it. It's going to fire real projectiles right?


----------



## mikekahle (May 22, 2012)

I had a toy tank when I was a kid and the tank let you drop in a BB into the barrel of the main gun, and it had a spring in there that it rested on. you could then compress the spring and release it by a button trigger and the BB would go flying.... not sure if this is something you would want to do with this project, but might be worth it if you dont have a better idea.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Tanks shoot exploding projectiles...Right?


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

burkhome said:


> Tanks shoot exploding projectiles...Right?


Let's not get too realistic. Remember, they also get SHOT with exploding projectiles! I don't want Mrs. Kenbo to have to call for an ambulance. :no:

Maybe he well make it a rubber band shooter instead :laughing:


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

What kind of wood is it. Every time I check this thread it gets better


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words guys. Bad news.........this thing aint shootin' nothin'. Although I have to admit, the spring idea with the BB did intrigue me. :laughing: As far as what type of wood this tank is, it is entirely maple and walnut.
I put in 9 hours on the tank today and just methodically worked my way through some detail pieces. The compound angles of the cannon mount drove me insane (short drive let me tell you) and it took 2 tries to get it right. I got to use my router table dowel making jig today as well. All in all, had an awesome day.
Thanks for looking in.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Awww c'mon Kenbo. Put that barrel on the lathe, drill a bore and make that puppy shoot something!


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

sawdustfactory said:


> Awww c'mon Kenbo. Put that barrel on the lathe, drill a bore and make that puppy shoot something!


Could he put some gun powder in, ram it and put a small ball bearing. Mind you that would, or should I say 'wood' be more like an old fashioned cannon.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Its really looking good my friend.

I was struck by a question today for either Buggyman, Longknife or you. When building these detailed models, what glue are you using?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

johnnie52 said:


> Its really looking good my friend.
> 
> I was struck by a question today for either Buggyman, Longknife or you. When building these detailed models, what glue are you using?


 
I've been using titebond for these builds. Nothing fancy here buddy.
Tanks for the compliments (see what I did there? :laughing


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

That's really good work.

Here is a hub I turned for a tank.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Man thats a lot of work Ken, looks really good. You make the treads look like the easy part. The barrel is looking sweet, can't wait to see the rest of it. I thought it would be all one peice (was wandering how you were going to turn it), looks like you've got the hardest part done. I knew there was a reason i didn't choose this one to build besides the tracks, those angles on the turrent are too much... there's no way i could do them justice...yours look perfect.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

johnnie52 said:


> Its really looking good my friend.
> 
> I was struck by a question today for either Buggyman, Longknife or you. When building these detailed models, what glue are you using?


 I use Titebond also.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I've been following this build and was going to wait til later, but I couldn't contain myself. So far, it's quite a fantastic piece. Your patience and craftsmanship is second to none.










 







.


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> I've been following this build and was going to wait til later, but I couldn't contain myself. So far, it's quite a fantastic piece. Your patience and craftsmanship is second to none.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

buggyman1 said:


> Man thats a lot of work Ken, looks really good. You make the treads look like the easy part. The barrel is looking sweet, can't wait to see the rest of it. I thought it would be all one peice (was wandering how you were going to turn it), looks like you've got the hardest part done. I knew there was a reason i didn't choose this one to build besides the tracks, those angles on the turrent are too much... there's no way i could do them justice...yours look perfect.


 
Thanks for the kind words guys. You know how to make a guy feel good. As far as the angles on the turret Terry, what a freaking nightmare!!! :yes: I had to really take my time on that one and get creative as far as the method for cutting them. I had to have safety at the front of my mind at all times. Some of the angle were cut on the table saw using my miter fence and some were done using my band saw and a miter fence. I was in no hurry and I just took my time and everything worked out fine. The plans are littered with my hand written notes and measurements. Just in case I ever make another one.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

You're doing a great job on this piece (as always). I really don't know what else might go on an Abrams tank like this (except the Norm Abrams hood ornament I mentioned earlier). How close are you to being done? It looks like the bulk of the work is done.

Excellent work on the tricky angles and tiny, hard-to-make, parts. It's coming along very nicely.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> You're doing a great job on this piece (as always). I really don't know what else might go on an Abrams tank like this (except the Norm Abrams hood ornament I mentioned earlier). How close are you to being done? It looks like the bulk of the work is done.
> 
> Excellent work on the tricky angles and tiny, hard-to-make, parts. It's coming along very nicely.


 
I'm not really sure how much more I have to do. I spent 9 1/2 hours on it today and it doesn't look like I did anything. I still have a long way to go. I'm still thinking on a few extras that I want to add so hopefully, this build will not end any time soon. Thanks for looking in today guys. Here's the pictures of today's work.....um, play.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I don't know ken, it looks like you've got a lot done to me. Looks fantastic and Very detailed.


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

Just incredible.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Loving the machine gun and the tank barrel.


----------



## 4givndude (Apr 16, 2010)

Ken....... I'm running out of words to describe your handiwork!!! FANTASTIC!!!


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Looks to me like this is another great project coming to an end. There can't be much more to finish. Ken your work always blows me away. Thanks for taking the time to share it with us.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

johnnie52 said:


> Looks to me like this is another great project coming to an end. There can't be much more to finish. Ken your work always blows me away. Thanks for taking the time to share it with us.


 
Thanks guys. Not coming to an end just yet. Plenty more to make and assemble. Hang in there.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Great build thread, Ken. Your work always humbles me and gives me something to strive to achieve one day in the very far future. Just flat out amazing.


----------



## Ubaldc36 (Jun 27, 2012)

*Google Abrams agt1500.*



KRM45 said:


> It's actually a turbine engine. I drove one in the army for a couple of years.
> 
> Looking forward to the build!


The turbine engine was made in Stratford ct by textron-lycoming.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

By the way, how difficult was it drilling the holes in that machine gun? It looks great.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

rayking49 said:


> By the way, how difficult was it drilling the holes in that machine gun? It looks great.


 
Thanks. I went through 3 of them before one survived. The holes are 3/32" and it took a couple of failures to get it to work. As long as you take your time, and pay attention to your mistakes and learn from them, nothing is difficult. Thanks for looking in.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

*Let's see, where were we?*

Oh yes, we were building a tank. Last week was a busy one and I didn't get any shop time at all. I went away for the weekend with my family and also didn't get any shop time so today, I was chomping at the bit to get in there and work on the tank. I was able to put in 2 hours, which doesn't seem like much, but it was 2 hours more than I put in on it yesterday. :thumbsup: I worked on the side storage bins and the back storage bin today. Doesn't look like much, but it was a bit of a pain to make and get everything straight. Tomorrow is another day and I'm looking forward to continueing on the build.
Thanks for looking in, and sorry for the lack of updates on the thread lately.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Ken, there is no need to apologize... Everyone has all kinds of things going on in their lives that keeps them busier than normal in the summer. I think it is safe to say that you get more done in 1 hour than most of us do in one weekend.

I am ABSOLUTELY loving this build, and thanks for taking the time to keep us involved as well. Keep up the amazing inspiring work, and don't worry about us... We will be here waiting in awe....


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Lookin good Ken. Its been too hot to do much except stay in the air conditioning here. So I haven't even tried to go out and do anything. Therefore, you got a lot more done than I did... :huh:


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

He's back....looking good Ken.


----------



## eigersa (Apr 17, 2011)

it is absolutely ridiculous the amount of effort and attention you put into these builds ken, if I had just an ounce of your ability and talent, i'd be kicking butt!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Today was a good day in the shop, but not a very productive one. It was one of those days where there were a ton of small pieces that had to be glued up so there was a lot of sitting around and waiting. Spent that time tidying up and even took a new vehicle out for a test drive at the local dealership. :shifty: Either way, I got the back carrier made and mounted, minus the rails.
Here's where we are at.


----------



## 4givndude (Apr 16, 2010)

ummm was it a test drive of a vehicle you will be building after this build? ;-) 
By the way, looking fantastic!!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

4givndude said:


> ummm was it a test drive of a vehicle you will be building after this build? ;-)
> By the way, looking fantastic!!


 
Actually, it is one of the builds. :laughing: I never thought of that. Thanks for the kind words my friend.


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

Kenbo,

When my son sees something he really wants on TV, I often say, "I'll make you one" and he's happy with that.

But when he looked over my shoulder yesterday and saw the tank you're making, he begged me to make him one.

And this time, my response was, "Well, ummm, I'll _buy_ you one.":laughing:

It's looking awesome.

Rob


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Kenbo said:


> Actually, it is one of the builds. :laughing: I never thought of that. Thanks for the kind words my friend.


 Is it a jeep, or hummer?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

buggyman1 said:


> Is it a jeep, or hummer?


 
It's a Jeep. I've already had 3 Jeeps. I had a YJ in 1989, a Cherokee in 1996 and a Commander in 2006. I still have the Commander and love it, but I'm really liking the idea of going back to the soft top for the summer and the hard top in the winter. I sold my YJ years ago because of a growing family and space restrictions and I've regretted selling it ever since. The kids are older now, and the Wranglers are a little more spacious so I'm thinking about it.


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

johnnie52 said:


> Lookin good Ken. Its been too hot to do much except stay in the air conditioning here. So I haven't even tried to go out and do anything. Therefore, you got a lot more done than I did... :huh:


I couldn’t take the heat in my shop anymore, 120+, I got sick a few times the past few weeks, got nothing done, not the dresser drawers, or the M and E bandsaw boxes, nothing.
I spent the past week insulating my shop with 1200sq ft of pink wall batting i found on CL for free, someone was taking a mobile home apart, i took the insulation. Slapped a window ac unit in the wall, and a portable unit by big door. Was 101 yesterday, 69 in my shop. Was worth the week of work.



Kenbo said:


> It's a Jeep. I've already had 3 Jeeps. I had a YJ in 1989, a Cherokee in 1996 and a Commander in 2006. I still have the Commander and love it, but I'm really liking the idea of going back to the soft top for the summer and the hard top in the winter. I sold my YJ years ago because of a growing family and space restrictions and I've regretted selling it ever since. The kids are older now, and the Wranglers are a little more spacious so I'm thinking about it.


I have always wanted a Wrangler, wife knows this to, she knows I'd have the top and doors off, and kids in their car seats, wind blowing. I grew up with an FJ40 my dad had on 33" tires and a lift, no top or doors, he use to take up to Jeep Jamborees all the times, was fun.


Tank is looking real good Ken. A Matching APC would be cool to go with it. I need to start my Boom Crane one of these days..


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

*And the tank ends*

It's a bitter sweet day when you finish a build like this. I've had such a great time building it and you guys have been more than supportive throughout. There are a few more small accessories that I will be putting on the tank, but none that are worth posting on the build. I will post them when I post the final pictures, once the finish is on etc. Total hours on this build..............102.
Thanks for looking in, and thanks for boosting my ego. I had a blast with this one.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

There are two things that make you absolutely oustanding. First of all the fantastic projects you create but also the unbeliveable pace you crank them out in. That combination is something completely unique.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I was asked on another forum to please post a video of the turret turning and the track in motion. I thought that you guys might also want to see it, so here it is. This is a video that I took with my cell phone earlier in the build to show a friend the progress. Hope you like it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4t3HqSBwYbE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## BigBull (Feb 10, 2010)

Love it!! Thanks for posting


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That's truly amazing to say the least. Your attention to detail is spot on. Thumbs up ken.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Amazing stuff Kenbo, some major skills put to work here.:thumbsup:


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

Very awesome. Bigger than I was expecting too.

So that means we should expect the Fokker Bi-plane build to start tomorrow then?


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Once again a great build. Thanks for the link to the video. If you always have Ozzy playing in your shop, I now know how you get things done so fast! I dare anyone to do anything slowly with Ozzy playing... :thumbsup::thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

I regularly listen to Ozzy. He was my favorite singer growing up and still is. The shop is too quite with out music


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Longknife said:


> There are two things that make you absolutely oustanding. First of all the fantastic projects you create but also the unbeliveable pace you crank them out in. That combination is something completely unique.


Took the words out of my mouth.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Ken, outstanding job on the tank. You impress me with everything you make. I was thinking of building one of these (i still may one day) but would hate to see it beside your's. I can't see any room for improvement, it looks perfect. I know what it takes to get one of these models to look somewhat realistic. My hats off to you my friend.


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

Kenbo, Kenbo, Kenbo....

Out...of...this...WORLD!


Utterly fantastic! 

I've not been too involved in this build as I've been busy, and I would visit only occasionally to keep tabs. I let it "build" for some time before I thought I would chime in.

WOW!

Too cool.


----------



## eigersa (Apr 17, 2011)

If there was a woodworkingtalk hall of fame, you should be on it.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

That is a great looking tank there Kenbo. Another project you can take great pride in having built.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

As everyone has said, your models are absolutely fantastic...and to have all the moving parts work so flawlessly is amazing. What's the next challenge? Perhaps an electrician should electrify his models. Maybe with remotes. That would add another demension to your amazing craftsmanship.:thumbsup:


----------



## kpo101 (Aug 5, 2011)

Great work as usual, Wouldn't have expected anything less from you.


----------



## USMCSergeant (Aug 21, 2012)

Absolutely amazing work


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words guys. I still don't have a finish applied to this one yet but once I do, I will post the final pictures. Thanks again for the compliments.


----------

